# DBStalk or DBSTalk ?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is so minor I am almost hesitant to mention it.

The site name "DBStalk" reads like DB-Stalk to me, and perhaps some others. Since "Talk" is a part of the name, I think the "t" should be capitalized.

IMHO, *DBSTalk* looks better than *DBStalk*. What do you think?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is this really an issue? I mean BS is part of the title too. So what? Besides we don't really talk we type so maybe the whole thing is a misnomer.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've noticed that as well Nick, I've always thought the 't' should be capitalized.......


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Like DirecTV... It should be capitalized...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, the T is capitalized.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i like the BS part-hehehe

this thread suits us to a T...


----------

